# replace drugs with classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have become a wasted pot head and i dont remenber behing sober since a long time now,im tired of smoking, just as mutch has drinking but everyone around me smoke drink do the party.

Im getting tired of it, i want to be sober, therefore i lisen to music sober from now on, lisening to scelsi natura renovatur you dont need any drugs or claude Debussy.

I want to get rid of weed just as mutch as alcohol but people always offer me beer or roll joint in my face, when i see my friend they all smoke.

Im not some mormon i do enjoy tea and coffe and ciggies, but the rest im sick and tired, so help me discover new awesome classical sensation to keep me away from alcohol and drug?

:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> I have become a wasted pot head and i dont remenber behing sober since a long time now,im tired of smoking, just as mutch has drinking but everyone around me smoke drink do the party.
> 
> Im getting tired of it, i want to be sober, therefore i lisen to music sober from now on, lisening to scelsi natura renovatur you dont need any drugs or claude Debussy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not so sure classical music alone is sufficient.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> I want to get rid of weed just as mutch as alcohol but people always offer me beer or roll joint in my face, when i see my friend they all smoke.


You have to get away from these people. Find a new set of friends who are not into these bad habits/addictions. Get with people who will lift you up, not drag you down.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Florestan said:


> You have to get away from these people. Find a new set of friends who are not into these bad habits/addictions. Get with people who will lift you up, not drag you down.


This. Find a new hobby (in addition to the music) or group of friends and just disappear from those other's lives. I also often get sick of the party lifestyle and when I want to get away from it all, I just disappear and go and do my own thing and meet new people while sober.

But new music could sure help too but I don't know what composers you already know.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Florestan is on track. You need to modify your environment. Kick-back time with music is just one part of it. Booze and some inhalants (including tobacco smoke) can create addictions, over and beyond habituation. Breaking an addiction often requires drastic measures - including professional help.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> (...)
> Im getting tired of it, i want to be sober ... I want to get rid of weed just as mutch as alcohol ... im sick and tired ... keep me away from alcohol and drug
> 
> :tiphat:


Don't do things you don't want to do. Full stop.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you sought professional help? You may need to detox


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I understand the position you are in to some extent, because even though I only rarely smoke marijuana, I usually do because I'm hanging out with someone who is "rolling a joint in my face." Its hard because these are childhood friends. And the other tempting factor is that...well, when I'm not doing anything with my life, it makes it more interesting and okay to not be doing anything by said standards, and then that frees my mind up to listen to classical music with a childlike wonder that I hadn't known I'd been without for a long time. I don't know, its really tempting and may have yielded a wonderful music listening experience, but I think it creates a vicious downward cycle in which those experiences will ultimately become just as scarce as the general activity one's life. 

I'm curious though. Does anyone who has a sense of what its like to listen to classical music on marijuana, know how one can experience such depth of listening without the drug? Or is the drug experience just an illusion. Or perhaps it frees up one's mind in a way that other life activities and proper timing can just as well. Another thought that comes to mind is meditation.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree. If you're not into it any more, leave the scene behind. Find other passions and activities that interest you—healthy ones that assert who and where you are now. You don't need to remain stuck in a mould that doesn't give you the freedom to be who you are.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Everyone experiments when they're young. That's all fine. And everything in moderation, I suppose. But generally speaking (actually, unequivocally, IMO) drugs are a loser's game. 

As far as getting into a similar physical/mental state of mind for listening to music: try something to relax your body (a steaming hot bath or sauna maybe?) followed by something to relax your mind (brandy and benedictine warmed in a snifter?). That'll put your body and mind in a relaxed, open state. ... Just one B&B though. Moderation.

There are legal ways to relax your mind and body and let the world flow. Physical exercise works for some people; meditation for others. There are alternatives.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I quit experimenting with marijuana back in the early 80s. I too found it had nothing more to offer. The great thing about it was -- contrary to the propaganda, it's _not_ addictive. Not physically anyway. I didn't miss it at all, not even a little.

Drinking is another story for many people, but luckily not for me. I virtually stopped drinking too, only trying one drink every year or two. I discovered it was just something I was doing socially because I was bored.

There is enough art , literature and music to keep me happy for a million lifetimes, each a billion hours long.

Music to replace drugs doesn't necessarily have to be classical. If you want to feel mildly bewildered, you need only listen to this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, having music actually replace drugs probably won't work either. It will turn up empty like those other things. You beg something out of it, be it relaxation, pleasure, etc. but when it misses the mark you'll definitely feel it.

To listen to classical music, or any music really, you must listen "from fullness" rather than "from emptiness."

You must "fill" yourself with something else first, or you'll go into the cycle of hopping from one flower to another.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I disagree with something said earlier:

Alcohol is a drug, just as any other. It's legal status doesn't make it better. It'll rot your organs and your brain. It's highly addictive and causes more social harm than all other drugs. Swapping one chemical high for another one is not an answer.

The last point made by Huilunsoittaja is right on the mark :tiphat:

Listening to music is fun to do, but it is not a substitute for chemical ecstasy. Try meditation. That might take the yearning away. Beware: the milieu you describe will be your undoing. You need something to get excited about, interested in, etc. Take a course, join a club, start going to the gym. Anything, but your current circle. You need new habits, a new routine. And when you come home, put on a good album and you'll surely appreciate it.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

I was a lover of classical music, particularly opera, both in my using days and ever since. Although I didn't know (or think) it at the time alcohol and other drugs diminished my musical experience rather than enhancing it.
You may find listening to classical music (or some other activity) helps you resist drugs when you're alone - for a while. It'll do nothing for you when you're with friends who are using or when you're partying.
I agree with some of the posters above that you should seek help. If you can afford it, or if your health insurance covers it, you can try professional help. If not there are free support groups available almost everywhere. In my case I went (and still go) to Narcotics Anonymous for the support I needed. I met many very interesting people there who were trying to change their lives and their friendship and support were invaluable to me. It's been almost 28 years since I've had a drink or drug and I never miss either in the least.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's some real drinking music


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Triplets said:


> Have you sought professional help? You may need to detox


Excellent point. I understand that some heavy drinkers have died from suddenly quitting alcohol. Read this.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Excellent point. I understand that some heavy drinkers have died from suddenly quitting alcohol. Read this.


Aha! Clearly, the safest thing I can do is maintain a steady, moderate state of inebriation. Clearly, I've been doing it right all along.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Aha! Clearly, the safest thing I can do is maintain a steady, moderate state of inebriation. Clearly, I've been doing it right all along.


How do you manage to swallow a drink with your tongue so firmly placed in your cheek?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Aha! Clearly, the safest thing I can do is maintain a steady, moderate state of inebriation. Clearly, I've been doing it right all along.


Rationalizations like this are a sure sign of alcoholism.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> I understand the position you are in to some extent, because even though I only rarely smoke marijuana, I usually do because I'm hanging out with someone who is "rolling a joint in my face." Its hard because these are childhood friends. And the other tempting factor is that...well, when I'm not doing anything with my life, it makes it more interesting and okay to not be doing anything by said standards, and then that frees my mind up to listen to classical music with a childlike wonder that I hadn't known I'd been without for a long time. I don't know, its really tempting and may have yielded a wonderful music listening experience, but I think it creates a vicious downward cycle in which those experiences will ultimately become just as scarce as the general activity one's life.
> 
> I'm curious though. Does anyone who has a sense of what its like to listen to classical music on marijuana, know how one can experience such depth of listening without the drug? Or is the drug experience just an illusion. Or perhaps it frees up one's mind in a way that other life activities and proper timing can just as well. Another thought that comes to mind is meditation.


I would like to be perfectly honest here. These are things that aren't as addictive, and much of our relationship to the issue is how mature we are in handling it. Is it a money sink? Are you preoccupied with something so trivial as a plant?

Where does the honesty come in? Well, don't shoot me guys, but I'm perfectly okay with this stuff. The whole world was for thousands of years. Part of being human is that we are capable of altered states of consciousness. But the rub here is our maturity in handling it.

The key questions when, someone is worried about these issues, are: "What kind of a person am I?" "Does this hamper who I want to be?" "Is this going to be a roadblock in accomplishing what I want to in my life, whether it's the society I live in and it's laws, or *my need to be self aware and realize that I don't have the ability to handle it*?"

If you're asking those questions and giving them honest answers. And if you're doing something constructive with what you learn from that... well, whether or not you continue doing it you will be in the right place.

When I go fishing, I do this stuff practically every weekend. It's something that I can handle. Which has nothing to do with anyone else though, and if they can't handle that they are not missing out on all that much. There are other things in life that are vastly more important.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Those who are into the drugs are not YOUR FRIENDS MOST ARE MISERABLE that want others like them.I stay away from them find sober people they are out there BUT NOT EASY TO FIND.Those like me do not stand on the corner all day drinking poison & smoking poison.Also it is to dangerous standing on the corner anyway.beer & street drugs are unhealthy.You may find some normal people at concerts.
View attachment 73228


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I have become a wasted pot head and i dont remenber behing sober since a long time now,im tired of smoking, just as mutch has drinking but everyone around me smoke drink do the party.
> 
> Im getting tired of it, i want to be sober, therefore i lisen to music sober from now on, lisening to scelsi natura renovatur you dont need any drugs or claude Debussy.
> 
> ...


Music that is genuinely uplifting. That it uplifts the soul, which is Baroque and Classical music, music that is meant to be so by conception. Music for the listener.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Quite frankly, once you become addicted to classical music and its corollary "record collecting", you will lose your taste for drugs because you won't have money for them since you'll be counting out long green for your umpteenth box set of Mahler Symphonies or Wagner Ring cycles. Or that rare Furtwangler disc. But don't worry. Your friends won't notice a change in you. You'll still have that same goofy grin on your face. Classical music will do that to you.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

How am I gonna smoke a piano, or drink a viola?


----------



## Lois (Aug 4, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> I have become a wasted pot head and i dont remenber behing sober since a long time now,im tired of smoking, just as mutch has drinking but everyone around me smoke drink do the party.
> 
> Im getting tired of it, i want to be sober, therefore i lisen to music sober from now on, lisening to scelsi natura renovatur you dont need any drugs or claude Debussy.
> 
> ...


Not sure whether classical music alone is sufficient to keep away from alcohols or drugs. It's not that easy to stop taking drugs once you got addicted to it. I know how hard it is to get back to a life as a sober. I was an ex-alcoholic and spend a year in drug treatment center at Toronto for rehab. This was the only choice I was left with and thank god, the rehab did bring back my life as a sober. 10 years of meaningless alcoholic life end with the rehab and now enjoying my life as a sober. Classical music may be an option, but not at all a substitution for a rehab.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

starthrower said:


> How am I gonna smoke a piano, or drink a viola?


With a pipe and a drinking glass, of course.


----------

